# برنامج مفيد جدا لمحاكاة أنظمة توليد الكهرباء باستخدام تكنولوجيا الطاقة المتجددة



## هيثم فضل (23 أغسطس 2011)

الزملاء الكرام

البرنامج اسمه : HOMER
يمتاز بسهولة استخدامه و سرعة التدرب عليه بالاضافة الى أنه مجاني و متاح ملفات المساعدة على استخدامه بالموقع.

موجود على الرابط التالي:
http://www.homerenergy.com/index.html

نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## هيثم فضل (23 أغسطس 2011)

هنا ملف هام يشرح نظرية عمل البرنامج بشكل مبسط
بالاضافة الى بعض الابحاث المنشورة و التي تم استخدام البرامج بها


----------



## kumkum (20 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
البرنامج يعمل لفترة وجيزة ثم يطلب رقم الشهادة للتشغيل


----------

